# I'm a bit worried



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

about this Celtics team. Yes, I know we still have the best record in the league by a lot. But our last 3 games have been atrocious and we've lost 2 of them. And its not even like Charlotte and Washington are good either. Those are two very beatable teams. 

There's no sense of urgency right now from anybody.

Pierce has turned the ball over 11 times the last 2 games and hasn't scored above 20 points these last 3 games. Last night Ray Allen over dribbled en route to an unspectacular 3-13 shooting and points. His over dribbling concerns me, as it seems to be a recurring problem that always leads to obscene shooting percentages. Its not only those 2 guys either. Nobody has really shined at all.

I would understand if it we were playing our hearts out and losing to solid teams but it's not. Its simply the less talented opposition outworking us. Its a lack of intelligence and desire on our part. Pierce going 1-9 from the arc is horrible. I'd question that many threes even if he made a couple. But shooting 9 threes on an off shooting night? Take it to the damn rack. Ray Allen dribbling the ball like crazy and shooting below 25% is horrible as well. 

Anyways, I think we need a signing. A backup point guard or backup big man. Rondo has been injured lately and our frontcourt is a bit thin. Despite that I expect no less than a 5 game win streak.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Few things to tweak but nothing to worry about, had to know that the intensity level wasnt going to dip at some point during the season.

they have looked very ordinary, no hustle or energy for more then a few minutes at a time, giving away stacks of offensive boards, turning the ball over etc.

Get GP for 5-10 mins a night, and incase Rondo is out again... try and find an athletic 7 footer (mbenga maybe?)

Still.... best team in the league regardless


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh and there is still something wrong with Ray Allen.... he's averaged 13ppg in the last 10 games, and has scored in single digits in 3 of the last 5.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I'm not worried, but I understand where you're coming from. I've really noticed Pierce hasn't looked like old Pierce this year, save for a few games he's taken over. But we were bound to drop a few games here and there, so hopefully they pick it back up.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> I'm not worried, but I understand where you're coming from. *I've really noticed Pierce hasn't looked like old Pierce this year, save for a few games he's taken over.* But we were bound to drop a few games here and there, so hopefully they pick it back up.


Yes, I agree. As a Paul Pierce fan its very frustrating. He hasn't taken enough shots. And of the shots he has taken, not enough are in the paint. His free throws have gone down as a result. When he drives to the hoop, opportunities that would've been dunks are now kick-outs to guys who don't have as good as a shot. Pierce just looks a step slower taking it to the hoop. He's also taken a long time to get going in games. He has been real turnover prone lately and hasn't taken over in the clutch like he usually has. I would also like to see more of him in action in the post and the short wing, where he can make his patented short, powerful takes to the hoop.

One thing he's doing better than ever though, is his defense. He's getting a high number of steals and has played some suffocating D on opposing wings. His defense on Tayshaun Prince stuck out for me. Prince may not be a 20 ppg scorer, but holding anyone to 1-10 and 3-12 is impressive. He also made Ron Artest shoot poorly in both meetings. His defense goes under the radar, but his defense, along with Garnett's presence contribute a lot to us being the best defensive team in the league.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> Few things to tweak but nothing to worry about, had to know that the intensity level wasnt going to dip at some point during the season.
> 
> they have looked very ordinary, no hustle or energy for more then a few minutes at a time, giving away stacks of offensive boards, turning the ball over etc.
> 
> ...


they havent proved to be the best team in the league, they didnt win anything? WHen they get past detroit, and then san antonio or phoenix, then they'll be the best team.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> they havent proved to be the best team in the league, they didnt win anything? WHen they get past detroit, and then san antonio or phoenix, then they'll be the best team.


30-5 is no fluke, there has not been a champion crowned since this team was put together.... as of right now they are the best


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Yes, I agree. As a Paul Pierce fan its very frustrating. *He hasn't taken enough shots.* And of the shots he has taken, not enough are in the paint. His free throws have gone down as a result. When he drives to the hoop, opportunities that would've been dunks are now kick-outs to guys who don't have as good as a shot. Pierce just looks a step slower taking it to the hoop. He's also taken a long time to get going in games. He has been real turnover prone lately and hasn't taken over in the clutch like he usually has. I would also like to see more of him in action in the post and the short wing, where he can make his patented short, powerful takes to the hoop.
> 
> One thing he's doing better than ever though, is his defense. He's getting a high number of steals and has played some suffocating D on opposing wings. His defense on Tayshaun Prince stuck out for me. Prince may not be a 20 ppg scorer, but holding anyone to 1-10 and 3-12 is impressive. He also made Ron Artest shoot poorly in both meetings. His defense goes under the radar, but his defense, along with Garnett's presence contribute a lot to us being the best defensive team in the league.


not so sure i can agree with "hasnt taken enough shots" remember he does have a lot of other options now and he has been forcing up pretty average jump shots a lot this season, which brings me to the part i do agree with... he needs to attack the rim more, leave the outside shooting primarily to Ray/Posey/House and take it down low


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> 30-5 is no fluke, there has not been a champion crowned since this team was put together.... as of right now they are the best


Have the Celtics played SA? SA who is still right at the top of the WC even with all the injuries they have had. SA who plays against teams in the West where you cant argue that there is more talent top to bottom. I understand SA isnt as sexy of a pick as the Celtics but they get it done in all facets of the game INCLUDING THE BENCH. Let me know when they beat SA in SA then we can talk.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> not so sure i can agree with "hasnt taken enough shots" remember he does have a lot of other options now and he has been forcing up pretty average jump shots a lot this season, which brings me to the part i do agree with... he needs to attack the rim more, leave the outside shooting primarily to Ray/Posey/House and take it down low


Well, the numbers may seem like he's taking enough shots.

Maybe I'm wrong about him needing to take more shots. But I know for sure that he's not very aggressive this season. Maybe it just feels that way because the shots he IS taking are forced jumpers.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Have the Celtics played SA? SA who is still right at the top of the WC even with all the injuries they have had. SA who plays against teams in the West where you cant argue that there is more talent top to bottom. I understand SA isnt as sexy of a pick as the Celtics but they get it done in all facets of the game INCLUDING THE BENCH. Let me know when they beat SA in SA then we can talk.


ummmmmmmm have you seen san antonio play lately??? dont talk them up on reputation alone...they are under .500 over the last month...they arent anywhere close to the celtics right now...the celts have been off for 2 out of 3 games...the spurs have been off for the last month plus


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Crown yourselves kings if you want but you are only fooling yourself


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Have the Celtics played SA? SA who is still right at the top of the WC even with all the injuries they have had. SA who plays against teams in the West where you cant argue that there is more talent top to bottom. I understand SA isnt as sexy of a pick as the Celtics but they get it done in all facets of the game INCLUDING THE BENCH. Let me know when they beat SA in SA then we can talk.


um... have the Spurs played the Celtics? have they beaten the celtics?

obviously not, it works both ways


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Winning in the regular season does not guarantee anything. Just look at the Dallas Mavericks, who won the most games out of anybody in the regular season, only to lose in the 1st round to the Golden State. Still, the Celtics have to like their chances at reaching the finals.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh and dont feel too bad, Detroit just got blown out by the knicks...

these things happen


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Crown yourselves kings if you want but you are only fooling yourself



whos crowning who? is anyone here saying "we are the definite nba champions we are the best..." no...but righ tnow we are playing much better ball than the spurs, and thats a fact...as avalanche said, have the spurs beaten the celtics? no...wait til they beat the celtics then we can talk...


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Has someone pointed out that its January 13th yet? I'm not worried about players being day-to-day on January 13th. I'm not worried about a team slowing down on January 13th.

If its March 13th or April 13th and one of the key players (that includes Perk, Rondo, Posey) is still day-to-day and the team is still firmly against the wall, then I'll worry.

Right now, I'll watch the Patriots, then wait for March Madness. Then, if I have to, I'll worry about the Celtics.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Well every team has slumps... and its better for us to get the cobwebs out in january after a few losses then ignore them because we are winning.


----------



## Pro (Jan 12, 2008)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ummmmmmmm have you seen san antonio play lately??? dont talk them up on reputation alone...they are under .500 over the last month...they arent anywhere close to the celtics right now...the celts have been off for 2 out of 3 games...the spurs have been off for the last month plus


Yup. Spurs are down from the standard in the last couple of weeks. They play poorly even when they win, doing just enough. Hopefully they'll oil the machine for the right time. Celtics play has dropped significantly too (I would say in last 5-6 games), but they still find ways to win. They have started the season with an explosion, but there's no need to run out of fuel too early. I believe Suns, Spurs, Mavs and Pistons could also jump to a similar start as Celts if they were so eager to win in regular season (and healthy), but it's impossible to tell. Currently, the Celtics are the best team in the league, make no mistake about it, yet I give them same chances to win it all as to other top 4 teams. The goal is to improve, get no1 spot in the East (and in NBA if possible), and some losses here and there are inevitable. They will (or possibly already have) soon realize that there's no need to go with record breaking pace. Get 60+, stay healthy and learn to play in different situations. Come playoff time, they'll be ready, and it's nice thing to see even for the defending champions' fan.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> Well every team has slumps... and its better for us to get the cobwebs out in january after a few losses then ignore them because we are winning.


celtics are 30-5 in a WEAK eastern conference, they can win all their regular season games, but that means nothing when the playoffs come. if you feel there the best when they havent won anything, thats good for u. in a seven game series against detroit, phoenix and san antonio, those teams have a deeper bench and will win. the way doc played detroit in the 4th q by switiching t.allen and rondo is not gonna work in a seven game series against tony parker, steven nash, and billups.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Rondo, defensively, isn't going to get killed by Parker and Nash, they don't have significant size/strength advantages on him. The guys that kill him are guys like Billups, Baron Davis, etc. The big points that can post him up or overpower him. They still need another big and a vet guard, but the Birdman will be reinstated soon, and ET may work his way out of LA, and that would basically set the Celtics up for a postseason run.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Pro said:


> Yup. Spurs are down from the standard in the last couple of weeks. They play poorly even when they win, doing just enough. Hopefully they'll oil the machine for the right time. Celtics play has dropped significantly too (I would say in last 5-6 games), but they still find ways to win. They have started the season with an explosion, but there's no need to run out of fuel too early. I believe Suns, Spurs, Mavs and Pistons could also jump to a similar start as Celts if they were so eager to win in regular season (and healthy), but it's impossible to tell. Currently, the Celtics are the best team in the league, make no mistake about it, yet I give them same chances to win it all as to other top 4 teams. The goal is to improve, get no1 spot in the East (and in NBA if possible), and some losses here and there are inevitable. They will (or possibly already have) soon realize that there's no need to go with record breaking pace. Get 60+, stay healthy and learn to play in different situations. Come playoff time, they'll be ready, and it's nice thing to see even for the defending champions' fan.


absolutely :cheers:


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

The Suns, Mavs, Spurs, and Pistons have all lost to some pretty bad teams - many worse than the Bobcats or Wizards (most recently, the Pistons got trounced by NY). I'm not too worried yet. I do think their offense has sputtered recently, though. The crisp ball movement they had at the beginning of the season that lead to blowouts is no longer there. I have a feeling all the concentration on defense has kind of worn them down on offense. They still play great defense, but the offense doesn't seem to be running smoothly anymore. Either that, or teams have figured out how to stop them.


----------



## Pro (Jan 12, 2008)

mrsister said:


> The Suns, Mavs, Spurs, and Pistons have all lost to some pretty bad teams - many worse than the Bobcats or Wizards (most recently, the Pistons got trounced by NY). I'm not too worried yet. I do think their offense has sputtered recently, though. The crisp ball movement they had at the beginning of the season that lead to blowouts is no longer there. I have a feeling all the concentration on defense has kind of worn them down on offense. They still play great defense, but the offense doesn't seem to be running smoothly anymore. Either that, *or teams have figured out how to stop them*.


You can't figure how to stop a team with such a three great players like Allen, Garnett and Pierce, and several other perimeter threats. But scouting has certainly did part in it. Teams now have some better ideas what they want to do defensively. Most of those defensive plans won't work on most of the nights, but Celts are going to see all kinds of defences. If somebody suprises them (like Wiz did with that very deep double team on the ballhandler last time) it is possible that it'll result in a very poor offensive performance or a loss, but Celtics should be able to adjust quickly.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Especially when the playoffs hit, Teams can surprise the Celtics on any given night but to do it in a series will be near impossible with the C's defense and Vet leadership


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

This team needs a serious adjustment on the offensive end... a complete overhaul.
all the movement, passing, going to rim etc we had at the start of the season is gone... a team starts playing physical against us and we fold and become a jump shooting team.
Pierce has been making some bad decisions, and Caron really got under his skin in those 2 games.. Ray has been Horrible, id preffer to have Tony in there lately, especially at the end of this most recent Wizards loss... he cant shoot, is over dribbling and i have no idea what is wrong with him.
KG is the only one moving consistantly on offense but he isnt crashing the boards enough, on either end of the floor.

Doc's been terrible aswell, we have a good record so he will get no blame and no thought of being fired but his substitutions and use of time outs has been losing us games.

This team is sleep walking right now, its fine to go into a bit of a cruise mode mid way through the season but not to the point where the offense completely shuts down.
Get some energy back into this team quick because teams are going to start jumping all over us if we keep up this lazy ****

/rant


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

i guess no one wants to admit that the celtics are a good team. Its not even the first half of the season and yet people are complaining that just because the celtics won 30 games that deosn't mean they'll do good in the playoffs. Losses do happen and upsets always happen. I really can't wait till the playoff happens so us celtics fan can rub it in your faces. Quote this if you want but I promise this


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

You should be worried your team is about to play the Portland Trail Blazers:yay::cheers:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Aznboi812 said:


> i guess no one wants to admit that the celtics are a good team. Its not even the first half of the season and yet people are complaining that just because the celtics won 30 games that deosn't mean they'll do good in the playoffs. Losses do happen and upsets always happen. I really can't wait till the playoff happens so us celtics fan can rub it in your faces. Quote this if you want but I promise this


Eh? Who's saying the Celtics aren't a good team?

As for the playoffs, there's no guarantee the Celtics will be winning anything. There's a reason they play the games.

That being said, if anyone besides Detroit/Cleveland/Boston comes out of the East I'll be surprised.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

BlazerFan22 said:


> You should be worried your team is about to play the Portland Trail Blazers:yay::cheers:


Now come on there's no need to say that. They are (The celtics) 30 and 5--we're 23 and 14...we're not allowed to talk smack when they're the better team/record. I mean I'm a HUGE Blazer fan but this is just not needed. Say it AFTER the game if we happen to win, but before? Ugh. Now if we got trounced we'll look big fools and whatnot. 

Go Blazers! Hope you can keep up with the Celtics and close out the win in the end


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

> Gangstalicious, my rhymes too vicious,
> Eatin cheese all day,
> Mmmmmmm delicious,
> My whole crew up in this,
> ...


Dude... is this a real attempt at rapping? Or is this some kind of joke?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Really though, Portland is the hottest team in the league right now over the last 20 or so games and play with such a high energy... Boston right now has no offensive flow or energy.

Not sure how Portland will go scoring points against this Boston D


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Resume said:


> Dude... is this a real attempt at rapping? Or is this some kind of joke?


Its from a show, The Boondocks.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=a8O_HJX7sQM


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> Really though, Portland is the hottest team in the league right now over the last 20 or so games and play with such a high energy... Boston right now has no offensive flow or energy.
> 
> Not sure how Portland will go scoring points against this Boston D


I'm hoping for a real good game between these two teams...I wish I could watch it, but with the early start I'll be at work, I'm going to see if I can catch the second half of the game after work.

I just can't see Boston taking this game lightly with the recent losses. I think that both teams are going to go at it hard. Can Boston break down the zone defense? Can Portland use their depth against the Big Three? It really has the making for a great game.

Statement game for both teams.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Pierce may not be lighting it up every game, but damn his D has been impressive. I don't mind the trade off. He doesn't need to score 20+ a game to make this team win games. The NBA is fun 2 watch this year because any team can beat you on any night. I wouldn't be shocked if Al Jefferson comes in the Garden and hands us a loss this year.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Pierce needs to shoot a little less really... his percentages arent anything spectacular while KG is making them at a much higher clip, right now Garnett should be the go to scorer (not all season, but at the moment)


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> Pierce needs to shoot a little less really... his percentages arent anything spectacular while KG is making them at a much higher clip, right now Garnett should be the go to scorer (not all season, but at the moment)


At the moment I agree. It will keep defenders a little further from the other players. As for Pierce shooting less, I agree if were talking threes, but I think he should take a few more 2 point FG's and drive a little more. I've wanted to kick my TV just about every game from watching Pierce camp out at the 3 point line for 4 or 5 straight plays.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> At the moment I agree. It will keep defenders a little further from the other players. As for Pierce shooting less, I agree if were talking threes, but I think he should take a few more 2 point FG's and drive a little more. I've wanted to kick my TV just about every game from watching Pierce camp out at the 3 point line for 4 or 5 straight plays.


Yea, I agree. He's taking too many 3's. He's one of the few star perimeter players that I never expected to fall in love with the jumpshot. I really wish he'd go back his old slashing ways.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

He would help us so much more driving to the basket aswell, we have shooters already we need his slashing ability


----------

